# Apricot eyeshadow?



## XLiluX (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm looking for a very subtle matte orangish/apricot eye shadow, similar to the colour Kristen Stewart is wearing here. Most of the ones I've come across are too shimmery. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Aug 9, 2011)

MAC Samoa Silk eyeshadow. I believe the texture is veluxe which makes it a dream to apply

  	HTH ^_^


----------



## XLiluX (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks! I'll check it out the next time I'm at the MAC counter.


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Aug 10, 2011)

This looks similar to Inglot's 464DS (it's a double sparkle but applies matte). Their new matte shadows have a few shades of orange which might be closer too.


----------



## ROlean (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm so glad you started this thread.  I'm looking for the same thing.  After looking through the MAC site, the ones that look closest are Samoa Silk, Arena, Grain, Honey Lust, and Amber lights.  I'm going to hit up my MAC counter and take swatches tomorrow and let ya know what I find.


----------

